# Can I use audio repair as a tax expense?



## kay_ (Nov 20, 2016)

So this past week, I've been dealing with trying to fix my car speakers. After I dropped off a passenger and his wife last friday, I was driving to a friends house(off line) and all the sudden my sound went off. I didn't increase volume or anything. I just purchased this 2013 Toyota Prius last month and was even thinking of trading it in because I was so pissed this week lol.

I ended up needing a new amp and two front speakers. About $600

I haven't been driving because I haven't been able to provide music( I know this isnt required to uber, but I wasn't comfortable driving in silence if there were no conversation with some pax). 

I'm just wondering if I can write it off as an expense just as oil changes and such?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kay_ said:


> So this past week, I've been dealing with trying to fix my car speakers. After I dropped off a passenger and his wife last friday, I was driving to a friends house(off line) and all the sudden my sound went off. I didn't increase volume or anything. I just purchased this 2013 Toyota Prius last month and was even thinking of trading it in because I was so pissed this week lol.
> 
> I ended up needing a new amp and two front speakers. About $600
> 
> ...


Only in alignment with the usage percentage that your vehicle is used for business.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

There's a forum called "Taxes" and a very helpful accountant who answers questions!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You can't write off speakers or oil changes if you use the standard mileage deduction which is of the most benefit for Uber drivers in most cases


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

- METHOD 1 for vehicles, keep ALL records of ALL expenses; expenses are prorated between personal and business use

- METHOD 2 - standard milage allowance. This method is in lieu of ALL DEPRECIATION AND EXPENSES-incl. insurance (except; parking, tolls, interest, state and local taxes)! Sales tax on vehicle is NOT deductable. This method requires use of a log of business vs. personal miles

[cribbed notes from: Small Time Operator, by Bernard Kamoroff]


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kay_ said:


> So this past week, I've been dealing with trying to fix my car speakers. After I dropped off a passenger and his wife last friday, I was driving to a friends house(off line) and all the sudden my sound went off. I didn't increase volume or anything. I just purchased this 2013 Toyota Prius last month and was even thinking of trading it in because I was so pissed this week lol.
> 
> I ended up needing a new amp and two front speakers. About $600
> 
> ...


Good question! The question is (as always) was it a necessary and ordinary business expense? Seems to me that uber pax expect to have music on their ride. It's even built into the app the ability to control your radio while they're riding. If you don't have a sound system your rating could take a hit. So yes I would consider it necessary and ordinary in your business. So if your're using the actual expense method for your vehicle the % of business use like tohunt4me pointed out would be deductible. If your're using the SMD its not deductible because the audio system is part of your vehicle and already deducted on your mileage at @.54 cents a mile for every business mile driven.


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

kay_ said:


> So this past week, I've been dealing with trying to fix my car speakers. After I dropped off a passenger and his wife last friday, I was driving to a friends house(off line) and all the sudden my sound went off. I didn't increase volume or anything. I just purchased this 2013 Toyota Prius last month and was even thinking of trading it in because I was so pissed this week lol.
> 
> I ended up needing a new amp and two front speakers. About $600
> 
> ...


Great Question. I myself am a little fuzzy on what you can claim. Living and driving in Boston I've had afew CPAs in the car and they all tell me the same thing,

"no one really knows the tax code 100% so it pretty much goes that if you can show/prove you need it for work you can deduct it."

I am pretty sure you need your radio to do your job so I personally would say yes but then again I'm not a tax professional so ude my advice/info at your own risk.


----------

